# كتابة الأسماء الأجنبية بالعربية



## xebonyx

،السلام عليكم

خطرت ببالي فكرة بينما كنت أتصفح مقالة عن ديفيد بيكهام، لاعب مشهور في كرة القدم: لماذا لا نستخدم هجاء "داوود/داود" بدلاً من "ديفيد"؟ ما هي العوامل التي تحدد اختيار الترجمة و على النسخ الحرفي؟ لقد لاحظت استعمال هجاء "موسى" لوصف 
.شخص
​


----------



## ahmedcowon

الأسماء الأجنبية يتم ترجمتها في العربية بنفس نطقها في لغتها الأم وبالنسبة للأسماء المرتبطة بالدين فيجب التنويه أيضا إلى أن المسيحيين العرب يستخدون غالبا الأسماء الغير عربية مثل ديفيد, مايكل, جون, كريستين ... إلخ​


----------



## إسكندراني

حسب الطائفة. فمثلا الأقباط يسمون جرجس أما الإنجيليون فيسمون جورج. أضف إلى ذلك أن بعض الأسماء تختلف في الكتاب المقدس المتداول اليوم عن هجاءها في القرآن.


----------



## cherine

الأقباط يسمون جرجس وجورج، وبطرس وبيتر وبيير، ويوحنا وجون... لا يوجد ارتباط شرطي بين الطائفة وبين الأسماء التوراتية/الإنجيلية في مصر.
أما بالنسبة لكتابة الأسماء الأجنبية، فمثلما قال أحمد: تُكتب كما هي في بلادها ولا تُترجم. أما بالنسبة للشخصيات التاريخية، فكتب التاريخ القديمة كانت تكتب أسماء الملوك والشخصيات بشكل يختلف عما يُكتب الآن. مثلاً: الملك "إيمانويل" كان يُكتب عمانويل و عمنويل، وبيتر كان يُكتب بطرس... لكن كثير من الكتابات الحديثة تحتفظ بالأسماء كما هي في بلادها.


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرا يا شيرين لكن هل رأيتي أحد من الطائفة الإنجيلية يسمي جرجس أو بطرس؟


----------



## cherine

بصراحة لا أذكر، ومعظم أصدقائي وزملائي ومعارفي المسيحيين من طوائف أخرى. لكن يظل أن اختيار الأسماء لدى المسيحيين في مصر لا يرتبط بلغة ولا بطائفة.


----------



## xebonyx

.شكراً شيرين على إفادتك و أضياً للآخرين​


----------

